# dumerils monitor or spencers monitor



## reptilejaws (Oct 7, 2012)

which one makes the best pet which one tames down the best which one is the easiest to keep because the largest viv i could have would be a 7x2.5x4. i would prefer it if they ate mice or other easier to find reptile food


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2012)

You're not in Australia then? I can't comment on a Dumerils monitor but I wouldn't recommend a Spencers was kept in that size enclosure as an adult, they need more room than that.


----------

